# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ×××عضو تحت الأضواء×××

## لؤلؤة البحر

[frame="7 80"]

~ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ~

.. عضو تحت الأضواء ..

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

مقدمة عن البرنامج :
وسنقوم في هذا البرنامج بتسليط دائرة الضوء على عضو معين .. سيتم اختياره أما لتميزه 
..لإعطاء الفرصة للجميـع ...
وكشف الغامض من شخصياتهم أمام بقية الأعضاء 

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~


ثانياً : شروط برنامج عضو تحت الأضواء :

1.. أن تكون مدة المقابلة لكل عضو أسبوع واحد فقط .. لا أكثر ولا أقل ..

2.. للأعضاء الحرية في سؤال الضحية أسئلة منوعة ولكن عدم التطرق إلى أسئلة شخصية تسبب له الإحراج والتجريح . 

3.. أن لا تتضمن الأسئلة شيئاً من الاستهزاء بالعضو أو بالسؤال نفسه .

4.. يكون عدد الأسئلة 10 أسئلة فقـط أو اقل .... ومن يضع أكثر من 10 أسئلة فـ للضحية اختيار العشرة الأسئلة الأولى فقط .

(يحق لكل عضو ان يضح 10 او اقل وعند اجابة الضحيه الى الاسئلة( العشرة او اقل ) بإمكانة السؤال مره اخرى )..

5.. قراءة الأسئلة الموضوعة مسبقاً جيداً .. لكي لا تكون الأسئلة مكررة .. والأسئلة المكررة عدم الإجابة عليها .

6.. أن لا يكون الموضوع للمحادثات بين الأعضاء ( الشات ) كما في بعض المواضيع .

7.. في نهاية المقابلة للعضو الذي أجريت معه المقابلة .. كتابة كلمة أخيرة في الأعضاء كـكل وفي المنتدى .



~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

.. وسيتم تسليط دائرة الأضواء قريباً على أحد الأعضاء أو العضوات 
.. المتواجدين دائماً في المنتدى ..

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

تحياتي 
.. لــ ... ـؤلؤة البحر ..
[/frame]

----------


## نــــجم الحـــب

good afternoon

that is good idea Faroota (58) 
so whene we will start?? 
I hope to be the last member to put  under the light  (5)

good luck for every one (32)

----------


## همس الطيف

فكرة صائبه ورائعه فروته القديرة
نحن معك فى تنشيط الفكرة
تفضلى بقبول فائق احترامى وتقديرى
همس

----------


## شجن

فكرتش رائعة فروته

ويالله ننتظر تنفيذها

واتوقع ده الشيء بينشط المنتدى وبزيد المشاركات الممتعة

مشكورة على الفكرة

----------


## ميمو

الفكرة بتجنن 
وهي اكتر من رائعة
ننتظر التنفيذ بسرعة
ومشكورة فروتة

----------


## بنوته

فكرة حلوه فروتتنا  يالله ننتظر العضو و الله يعينه على  الاسئله 

 الله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## كراميل

*
 الفكره مره حلو اخيه فرات 
 وننتظر العضو والله يستر من بيكون 
 والله يعينه على الاسئله من الاعضاء (5)(5)
 كراميل*

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[glow=000099][frame="7 80"]الحلقة الأولى 
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

يسرنا لهذا اليوم أن نقوم بتقديم الحلقة الأولى من برنامج
عضو تحت الأضواء
في حلقتنا هذه وقعت دائرة الضوء على عضو ليس جديد .. له في كل زاوية من زوايا المنتدى ذكرى .. تميز بطيبته و تواضعه في ردودها ومواضيعه .. ومحبته لجميع الأعضاء .. لا أخفي عليكم أن قلت هو عضو من أروع الأعضاء 
فلنرحب بهذه العضو المميز ونشكره لتلبية الدعوة :

.:* شبكة الناصرة *:.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

سأبدأ بالأسئلة أولاً :

1. ماذا تمثّل لك الحياة وماذا يمثل لك الموت ؟
2. ما هي أسباب تغير الناس بهذا الزمن ؟
3. من هو قدوتك في الحياة ؟
4. إذا احد عزيز جدا عليك، ارتكب خطأ في حقك كيف تلفت انتباه للموضوع بدون ان تجرحه ؟
5. ماهى النصائح اللى تحب توجها لاخوانك واخواتك أعضاء المنتدى للنهوض بالمنتدى ؟

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

والآن أترك المجال للأعضاء 
• ملاحظة تحتها خط / 
يجب قراءة الشروط في الأعلى والالتزام بها سواء للعضو الذي وقع عليه الاختيار.. أو من سيقوم بطرح الأسئلة من الأعضاء أيضاً.. ليكون الموضوع أكثر نظاماً .[/frame][/glow]

----------


## همسة حب

متى يحق لرجل البكاء على محبوبته ؟

هل تتوقع للمشاعر معنى ؟

هل من نقصان الرجوله البكاء؟

وش الفرق بين مشاعر البنت ومشاعر الولد ....؟؟



لك منى أروع تحية :-

.. همسة حب ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[glow=FF99FF]هنا نتوقف لحظات لنرى ما يريدونه اعضائنا ومشرفينالمعرفة بعض الاشياء .. اشكرك اخيه فرات على استضافتكِ لي بإن اكون الحلقة الاولى من برنامجكِ الناجح بإدن الله .. وقضى احلى الاوقات مع اعضائنا ومشرفينا .. بسمه تعالى .. شرقة شمس الابتسامه واضاءة لنا عالمنا ،،  هيا نقضي وقتاً ممتعاً ...

اخيه فرات ...

الزمن حكاية.. تحكمنا فيه قدرة الاله وعظيم سلطانه وحكمته في كل شيء في الوجود.. فسبحانه تعالى أن جعـلني في هذا الوجود لي وجـود..
حياة الانسان بحد ذاتها قصة تحكي ماهية هذا الانسان ومن هو وماذا يطلب منه وماذا يرتجى وكيف يكون على حال.. رواية طويلة بدايتها ونهايتها بيد الخالق..





> 1. ماذا تمثّل لكِ الحياة وماذا يمثل لكِ الموت ؟..



الحياة..
علمتني الحياة .... جوانب ضعفي ..فمتى ما أستزدت علما ..أدركت مدى جهلى ...
علمتني بأن الحياة محطات رحيل .... نهايتها مرسى ..... ودموع ...
علمتني الحياة .... أن تكسب عدوا بعد أن كان صديقا ....
علمتني الحياة أن أرسم جوانبها وأن أدفن نفسي في زواياها ...
علمتني الحياة أن البكاء هو الوسيلة للهروب من الأحزان والواقع المرير ...
علمتني الحياة .... أن اعمل خيرا وارميه في البحر ...
علمتني الحياة ... أن أفي .... وهذا سبب مأساتي ...
وعيت تعلمني كيف أنافق وأجامل لكي تمشي أموري في الحياة ... ولكن أبيت أن أطاوعها وأجاريها .... ليس ضعفا ولكن هو مبدأ غرس في أخلاقي ....
علمتني الكثير ومهما كتبت سأبقى مقصر في ما علمتني اياه الحياة ...
الموت.. 

الموت طريقنا الى الحق  ... وهو الخط الفاصل بين الحياة الاولى والحياة الثانيه.. وهو نهاية الحياه.. 
 كل انسان على الارض سيموت عندها سنقابل الخالق سبحانه وتعالى وبعمالنا سوف نتحاسب صالحاًام طالحه .. وعندها سوف تأخد مكانك الارض..





> 2. ما هي أسباب تغير الناس بهذا الزمن ؟



اسباب تغير الناس في هذا الزمن كثيره وسوف اذكر بعض منها ..

..  عدم السير على منهج رسول الله وائمتنا عليهم الصلاة والسلام ... 

.. عدم التعلم والصبر على ذالك ..

.. و بسبب قرب ظهور الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه وقيام الساعة ..





> 3. من هو قدوتك في الحياة ؟



 قدوتي في الحياه السير على منهج أهل بيتي عليهم الصلاة والسلام .





> 4. إذا احد عزيز جدا عليك، ارتكب خطأ في حقك كيف تلفت انتباه للموضوع بدون ان تجرحه ؟



ابين له خطاء بغيره

بان اذكر له موقفه معي على انها حدث لشخص اعرفه..





> 5. ماهى النصائح اللى تحب توجها لاخوانك واخواتك أعضاء المنتدى للنهوض بالمنتدى ؟



دائما الطريق الى النجاح التميز بيننا والحمد الله على ان بدأت سفينة منتديات شبكة الناصرة في العبور على تلك البحار 

بدا زهور منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتفتح منذا ان دخلوا بينها اعضائنا ومشرفينا يسعدني جدا ان أرى جميعنا يداً واحده على قيام المنتدى وموضيع تحتاج نقاش ارى دالك النقاش بيننا ولا اكثر عليكم حديثي واقول لكم اتمنى من كل قلبي ان يجلعنا اسرة واحده تكونها اسم منتديات شبكة الناصرة واتمنى من الجميع ان يجعلوا لهم ردا خاص لترحيب بإعضائنا الجدد لكي يظهر المنتدى واصحابه بالصورة الجميله والرد في المواضيع بصوره حسته  .. واهديكم اعطر الورود واحلى الكلامات واتمنى لجميع أعضاء المنتدى بالتوفيق والسداد بالدنيا والاخرة واتمنى منهم بزيادة اثراء هذا المنتدى بكل ما هو مفيد وجديد ...[/glow]

----------


## شاهزنان

[frame="10 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

سُرِرت كثيراً لذا رؤيتي للشخصية المنتخبة في اللقاء الأول , و هي بحق الشخصية التي تستحق شرف 
أن يكون أول لِقاء معها و بجدارة .
المُشرف العام / شبكة النـاصرة أو (جارح القلوب) بالإسم الأول الذي عرفناه به , عضو نشيط و فعال 
له إلمامه كبيره بكل ما يتعلق في عالـم الكمبيوتر و الإنترنت , أخٌ للجميـع , إن إحتجت توقيع فستحصل
على أجمل توقيع لو طلبته منه , إن كان لديك اي مشكله مع الجهاز او عُطل فلا تتردد ثانية بسؤالِه عنها 
فغالبـاً لديه الإجابة , يسـاعد الجميـع.
و بالرُغم من صـغر سِنه إلا أنه و في فترة وجيزة أظن , حقق نجاحاً باهراً , بالأخص بعد تاسيسه لموقعه
و الذي لاقى نجاحاً سريعاً خِلال وقتٍ قصيـر ...

أخي المتفوق على نفسه/ جـارح القلوب < كيفي عاجبني هالإسم اكثر .
_ما هو الوقت التقريبي الذي إبتدأت فيه , عملك على جهاز الحاسِب بشكل عام ,و إختراقك لعالم الإنترنت 
بوجه خاص ؟ و كيف إستطعت تكوين هذه الحصيلة المعلوماتيه عن كل ما يتعلق بالأنترنت , و بدون دراسة أظن؟

_ في رأيك كيف يمكن أن ينظـم الفتى وقته , بحيث يستطيع التوفيق بين مجال دراسته و بين مجالات اخرى 
كالأنترنت أو هوايات رياضية أخرى مثلاً !!

_ في رأيك ما هي قيمة و أهميـةالتربية الدينية بالنسبة للفتى الشاب و كيف تساعِده على تخطي مشاكل مراهقته!
و هل تؤثر البيئة المنـزليه إذا كانت محاطة بأجواء دينيه عليه , أم أن الأمر ليس له علاقة بذلك و ان من أراد سلوك
طريق الصواب فسيفعل و من أراد العكس فلن يمنعه مانـع ؟

_ كلِمة صـغيرة توجهها لكُل من قرر إختراق عالم الإنترنت , تُبين له فيها ماهو اإنترنت و مالذي قد يسعى للحصول عليه منه و ما لذي قد يتجنبه فيه !!...

عُذراً إن كانت أسئلتي طويلة قليلاً , أو قد تتطلب منك جهداً ,,, إنما هي ثقة مني في قُدرتك على إجابتها و بكل 
صواب .

أتمنى لك التوفيق دائماً في حياتِك أخي و أن تكـون ناجحاً في حياتك أينمـا كنت . و شكراً [/frame]

----------


## القلب المكسور

[glow=CC99FF][frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

س1 : ما هو طموحك في الحياة ؟

س2 : ماذا تحب ان تفعل في حياتك اليومية   ؟

س3 : ماذا يعني لك الحب من اول نظرة وهل تثق فيه؟

س4 : ماهي اول كلمة تقولها عندما تراء حبيبتك بعد فراق طويل؟

س5 : ماذا تفعل عندما يصيبك الياس وماذا تفعل لكي تدهب الياس منك ؟

تحياتي القلبية لك اخي العزيز 
والله يعينك[/frame][/glow]

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="7 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله  وبركاته 

1. هل تدخن واذا لم تكن تدخن ماذا تنصح المدخنين مع التعليل والدليل ؟ 

2. ماذا شعورك وانت تحت الاضواء ؟

3. هل كنت تتوقع انك الحلقة الاولى من برنامج عضو تحت الاضواء .؟

4. هل سكن الحب في قلبك .؟

تحياتي سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## شذراتـ أحزان

[frame="7 90"]

 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيفكم أخواني أخواتي أن شاء الله كويسين 

هلاأخي :..*~ شبكة الناصرة ~*..: ومبروك عليك تواجد تحت الأضواء 

وعقبال الباقي 

وهذي اسئلتي لك وأتمنى أنها تكون خفيفة مثل الريشة عليك 

ولنبدأ الأن :- 

س1 / البطاقة السخصية وتتضمن ما يلي :- 
* الأسم أو النك نيم ...
* العمر وتاريخ الميلاد ...
* المهنة ...
* الحالة الأجتماعية ...

س2 / كل أنسان منا يمتلك طموحاً في داخلة ويسعى لتحقيقة .. فما هو طموحك في هذه الحياة ؟...

س3 / في فترات من الزمن يملئ أفق يومنا الكثير من الحالات التي تملئ قلوبنا حزنناً وأسى .. فهل أصبت بهذه الحالة ؟. ولما ( إذكر الأسباب أن أمكن )؟...

س4 / الشبكة العنكبوتية عالم ساحر وفيها المفيد والرائع وفيه الضار والسئ .. ما الذي استفدته من هذاالعالم ؟...

س5 / أنا أعتبر المنتدى أو المجلس الذي أنظم إلية البيت الثاني لي ولي عدة منتديات منظمة لها .. فما عدد لمنتديات التي أنظممة إليها وما هي عضويتك فيها وما هي حالتك فيها :..*~ عضو ~ مدير عام ~ نائب المدير ~ مشرف ~*..: ؟...



~ طيف الحب ~  [/frame]

----------


## همس الطيف

[frame="2 80"][align=center]أخى الكريم شبكة الناصرة
 تحياتى لشخصكم الموقر
سعداء بأختيارك كأول ضيف بالموضوع
افتح قلبك وحدثنا
 ماهى فلسفتك فى الحياة
ماذا تحب
ماذا تكره
اصعب المواقف على نفسك
ماذا تعنى لك الصداقة
هل تحب الموسيقى واى لحن يشجيك
من تتأثر بصوته من المطربين
اغنيتك المفضلة
طموحاتك لمنتدى الناصرة
وافر تقديرى واحترامى
همس[/align][/frame]

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

سؤال اضافي الى الذي طرحته الأخت بيسان عن الزواج (اذا مافي اي مانع )

س1/ اذا كنت ستتزوج هل  ستتزوج شخص من العائلة أم أنك تفضل شخص لاتربطك به صلة قرابة ؟

س2/  برأيك ماهو السن المناسب للزواج؟

س3/ماهو حلمك في الحياة ؟

س4/ إن كان لديك مشكلة إلى من تلجأ؟

س5/هل أنت شخص اجتماعي أقصد هل تحب أن تتعرف على أكبر عدد من الأصدقاء أم تفضل شخص واحد تثق به؟

س6/ هل تفضل حفظ أسرارك لنفسك أم تفضل أن تبوح بها إلى أعز الأشخاص إلى قلبك ؟

وشكراً 

أختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم
اهلا بك ضيفنا الكريم  كيف الحال

تقبل مني اسألتي
""""""
س1:من اي نوع من الصعوبات والمشاكل التي تعجز عن حلها ؟؟

س2: ماهي مهنتك ؟؟

س3: اخي يوجد بعضا من الناس يصلي صلاة سريعة  يأخدها في دقيقتين وبعضهم يصليها براحة ويأخذها في وقت طويل كنصف ساعة او ثلث ساعة ؟؟ فما وجهة نظرك من تلك الوجهين هل هي مقبول الصلاة التي يأخدها في دقيقتين وسريعة؟؟

س4: ايهما افضل عندك الدراسة داخل البلد ام خارج البلاد ؟؟

س5: أين تلقى الراحة النفسيه؟؟

س6: مارأيك في الذي يتزوج وهو لايعمل وليس لديه مالا لينفقها على زوجته؟؟

س7:أي البلاد تكون سعيدا فيها؟

وقد اكتفيت من الاسئله
تحياتي..

----------


## الشبح

وعليكم السلام
أهلاً ومرحباً بكي أخت شجون آل البيت

اما أسئلتكي فسوف اجب عليهم وانا سعيد لهذا لحضوركي في هذا البرنامج

بسم الله نبدأ

س1/ اذا كنت ستتزوج هل ستتزوج شخص من العائلة أم أنك تفضل شخص لاتربطك به صلة قرابة ؟
ج1/ أفضل شخص لاترتبط به أي علاقه قرابه.

س2/ برأيك ماهو السن المناسب للزواج؟
ج2/ السن مابين الخامسه والعشرين والسابعه والعشرين.

س3/ماهو حلمك في الحياة ؟
ج3/ أن اكمل دراستي وأحصل على الشهادات العاليه.

س4/ إن كان لديك مشكلة إلى من تلجأ؟
ج4/ إلى أبي وأمي.

س5/هل أنت شخص اجتماعي أقصد هل تحب أن تتعرف على أكبر عدد من الأصدقاء أم تفضل شخص واحد تثق به؟
ج5/ نعم أنا شخص أجتماعي وأحب التعرف على عدد كبير من الأصدقاء ولكني لاأثق إلا بمن احب.

س6/ هل تفضل حفظ أسرارك لنفسك أم تفضل أن تبوح بها إلى أعز الأشخاص إلى قلبك ؟
ج6/ أفضل أن ابوح بها إلى أعز الأصدقاء على قلبي.


وأرجو ان تكون الأجابات واضحه 

والسلالام عليكم






تقبلي تحيااااتي
أخوكي الشبح

----------


## الشبح

عليكم السلالالام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بخيرر والحمدلله 

تفضل أخي الكريم على الرحب والسعه.



س1:من اي نوع من الصعوبات والمشاكل التي تعجز عن حلها ؟؟
ج1: الحمدلله لم تواجهني على صعوبات عجزت عن حلها.

س2: ماهي مهنتك ؟؟
ج2: إداري في جهه حكوميه.


س3: اخي يوجد بعضا من الناس يصلي صلاة سريعة يأخدها في دقيقتين وبعضهم يصليها براحة ويأخذها في وقت طويل كنصف ساعة او ثلث ساعة ؟؟ فما وجهة نظرك من تلك الوجهين هل هي مقبول الصلاة التي يأخدها في دقيقتين وسريعة؟؟
ج3: وجهة نظري في أن بعض الناس يصلون صلاه سريعه فهذه صفه سيئه لان الصلاة عمود الدين ولايقبل عمل العبد إلا أدا كانت صلاته صحيح وحتماً ادا اسرع في صلاته سوف يخطأ فيها.
وجهة نظري في ان الصلاه تأخذ فيها قت طويلاً هذا هو المفروض في صحة الصلاه لكي تتيقن بأنها صحيحه

أما بالنسبه الى انها مقبوله من عدمه فهذا لايعلم به الا الله ان كانت سريعه او تأخذ فيها وقتـاً طويلاً.
س4: ايهما افضل عندك الدراسة داخل البلد ام خارج البلاد ؟؟
ج4: ادا تستدعي الحاجه لكي أكمل دراستي خارج البلد فهذا افضل ولكن الأول والأخير ان يكون داخل البلد وهو االأفضل.

س5: أين تلقى الراحة النفسيه؟؟
ج5: في البيت عند أهلي وأخواني.

س6: مارأيك في الذي يتزوج وهو لايعمل وليس لديه مالا لينفقها على زوجته؟؟
ج6: رأيي في هذا العمل انه سئ ولايصلح لان المال والنفقه على الزوجه أمر واجب وادا لم يعمل من اين يأتي بالمال.

س7:أي البلاد تكون سعيدا فيها؟
ج7: المدينه المنوره عند الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.



والسلام عليكم 





تقبل تحياتي
أخوك الشبح

----------


## توأم الفرح

[frame="6 80"]مساء الخير ..

معذرةً أخي اسمح لي بهذه الأسئلة ..

ســ 1/ أخي ما رأيك بالشاب الذي يتحدث مع فتاة ويخرج معها ؟ ,, وما رأيك بالفتاة التي تقبل أن تكون دمية لهذا الشاب ؟ 

ســ 2/ صــفة يكرها الشـــبح في نفسه وأخرى يحبها ؟؟

ســ 3 / ماهي مواصفات فتاتك وفارسة أحلامك ؟؟

ســ 4/ أيهم أهم في نظرك الحب أم المال ؟؟

ســ5 / ماهي الرجولة بنظرك ؟

وأكتفي بهذا القدر من الأسئلة .. وأتمنى لك قضاء وقت ممتع ..

دمت بود وسلام ..

أختك المحبة ..

توم [/frame]

----------


## الشبح

مساء النوووور والسرور

لا مشكله اٍسألي مابدى لكي أختي توووم 






ســ 1/ أخي ما رأيك بالشاب الذي يتحدث مع فتاة ويخرج معها ؟ ,, وما رأيك بالفتاة التي تقبل أن تكون دمية لهذا الشاب ؟ 
جــ1/ رأيي بهذا الشاب بأنه لا يخاف الله وليس لديه غيره على أهله وأخواته وكما تدين تدان، وهذه الفتاة لاتخاف الله في نفسها وفي أهلها. 

ســ 2/ صــفة يكرها الشـــبح في نفسه وأخرى يحبها ؟؟
جــ2/ صفه أكرهها في نفسي الأستعجال في بعض الأمور وعدم التمهل. صف أحبها في نفسي الصبر في أغلب الأمور.

ســ 3 / ماهي مواصفات فتاتك وفارسة أحلامك ؟؟
جـ/3 متدينه تخاف الله ، جميله جداً لان الله جميل يحب الجمال.

ســ 4/ أيهم أهم في نظرك الحب أم المال ؟؟
جــ4/ الحب لان المــال يأتي ويذهب والحب ادا ذهب لايأتي.

ســ5 / ماهي الرجولة بنظرك ؟
جــ5/ الرجوله هي مخافة الله والأخلاق الحميدة مع الناس، وأن يكون الشخص أجتماعي مع الغير، ومساعدة المحتاجين.




أرجو ان تكون هذه الأجوبه واضحه 



تقبلي تحيااااتي
أخوكي الشبح

----------


## القلب المرح

~*-,._.,-*~> الحلقة الحادية عشر  <~*-,._.,-*~' 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وأسعد الله أوقاتكم جميعاً بكل خير ..

كما عودناكم  على برنامجنا في كل حلقه يغادر عنا عضوا ونقابل عضوا 

و نواصل معكم مسيرتنا في برنامجنا المميز عضو تحت الاضواء 

كان معنا في الحلقة السابقة العضو المميزوالمتألق الشبح وقد استمتعنا كثيراً بضيافته

ونأمل أن يكون هو  قد استمتع بضيافتنا له ونشكره على حضوره ..

أما اليوم فموعدنا مع شخصية جديدة  في البرنامج   تحمل لنا الكثير من الافكار الجميلة والاسلوب الراقي في التحدث بالامور العقلانية 

وان تسقينا من فيض قلمها  الدافئ معلومات ومعارف نستفيد منها ولا يكاد قسم من اقسام المنتدى يخلو

من مواضيعها او ردودها العطرة .. كلنا متشوقون لمعرفته اليس كذلك ؟؟
ومعنا اليوم ليس عضوا  انما مشرفة المنتدى العام 
دعونا نرحب بها ونستضيفها معنا في برنامجنا ..

فأهلا وسهلاً ومرحباً بك يـــــــا
~*¤§ توأم الفرح §¤*~

ولكِ مني اسألة  اتمنى ان تحوز برضاك للرد عليها بكل رحب 

س1: ماهي العبارة تبعث في نفسكِ التفائل وعلى الدوم ترددها ؟


س2: من هو قدوتك في الحيـاة ؟

س3: أغلى هدية تتمنين انك تمتلكيها ؟؟

س4: ما هو القسم الذي نال على اعجابكِ ؟

س5: ماذا تعني لك كلمة "الغيرة" ؟؟

س6: لكل منا وجهات نظر وربما تكون وجهات نظرنا جميعا متساوية في هذا الشئ   فما وجهة نظرك في الشباب الذين يعاكسون البنات وما رايك في البنت التي تقبل بالمعاكسات؟؟

س7: كيف  وبماذا تعبري لنا حزنك بوفاة سيدة النساء الصبورة الذي صبرت على مصايب كثيرة ومنها ظلع البتولة وضربة الكرار و واقعة العاشر   "السيدة زينب عليها السلام" ؟؟؟

س8: ماذا تقولي عن الذين ينظرون   لكل مايقولونه صحيح ومايقوله غيرهم حتى لو كان صحيحا خطأ؟

واذكركم اخواني الاعضاء  بشروط البرنامج للقي الاسئله  ونتمنى التقيد بها لعدم الاحراج

عدم الخوض في أمور شخصية أو محرجة 
وفي حالة زيادة عدد الأسئلة عن 10 فــ للمستضيف أن يجاوب عن 10أسئلة فقط وهو مخير في ذلك



وأترككم الان مع ضيفتنا المشرفة توووم

----------


## توأم الفرح

*[frame="6 80"]وعليكم السلاام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحباً بك أخي المرح ..
سعيدةً جداً لاستضافتك لي وسعيدة لتواجدي بين الأضواء وأتمنى أن تكونوا أنتم سعداء معي أيضاً ..
وسأجيب على أسألتك بكل رحابة صدر ..
بسم الله وعلى بركة الله .. 
س1: ماهي العبارة تبعث في نفسكِ التفائل وعلى الدوم ترددها ؟
جــ1/ في الحقيقة هي ليست عبارة انما هو قول الله تعالى ( إن الله لايضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر وأنثى )
دائماً أضعها نصب عيني في جميع أمور حياتي والحمد لله ..
س2: من هو قدوتك في الحيـاة ؟
جـ 2/ بابا 
س3: أغلى هدية تتمنين انك تمتلكيها ؟؟  
جـــ 3/ رضا الله عني ومحبة الناس لي ..
س4: ما هو القسم الذي نال على اعجابكِ ؟ 
جــ 3/ كل الأقسام تقريباً ..
س5: ماذا تعني لك كلمة "الغيرة" ؟؟ 
الغيرة نوعان ..
النوع الأول / غيرة الرجل على محارمه وأخواته بالدم وأخواته في الله وأعتقد أنها ضرورية جداً فبدونها لايسمى الرجل رجلاً ( هذا من وجهة نظري ) وبدونها لاأتصور إلى أي حال سنؤول اليه ..
النوع الثاني / الغيرة في الحب فمثلاً غيرة الرجل على حبيبته وغيرة المرأه على حبيبها .. والغيره هنا تعني الحب فالشخص الذن لانحبه لانغار عليه ..
والاحساس بالغيرة مر جداً ولكن لابد منه ..
س6: لكل منا وجهات نظر وربما تكون وجهات نظرنا جميعا متساوية في هذا الشئ فما وجهة نظرك في الشباب الذين يعاكسون البنات وما رايك في البنت التي تقبل بالمعاكسات؟؟
جــ 3\ المعاكسات للأسف اعتدنا أن نراه في كل مكان ..
رأيي في الشباب بصفة عامة شباب منحرفون ولم يتلقوا التربية السلمية من أهلهم
وبسبب ابتعادهم عن الدراسة اصبحوا يملون فراغهم بالمعاكسات واستدراج النساء 
ورأيي بالفتيات أيضاً هن فتيات منحرفات لم تزرع فيهن التربية ولا الوازع الديني
ويعانين من الضعف بالثقة بالنفس فــ كلمات الشباب تزيدهن ثقة وفرحاً  
وأصبحن لسوء الحظ من يستدرج الشباب إليهن .. أسأل الله  الهداية  للجميع ..كيف وبماذا تعبري لنا حزنك بوفاة سيدة النساء الصبورة الذي صبرت على مصايب كثيرة ومنها ظلع البتولة وضربة الكرار و واقعة العاشر "السيدة زينب عليها السلام" ؟؟؟
جـ 7\ أنه والله لمصاب تبكي له المقل وتدمى له القلوب كيف لا وهي أم المصائب .
بصراحة أخي أثرت  في نفسي نار الشوق لزيارتها .. بلغنا الله وإياكم ذلك
س8: ماذا تقولي عن الذين ينظرون لكل مايقولونه صحيح ومايقوله غيرهم حتى لو كان صحيحا خطأ؟في الحقيقة لم أجواجه أناس بهذه الصورة التي ذكرت .. وكلمتي لهم أن يمعنوا النظر جيداً الى صحة مايقولونه
ولا يكون همهم وشغلهم الشاغل تتبع أخطاء الغير أو كما قلت يدعون خطأ غيرهم مع علهم بصحته ..
,اتمنى أن تكون أجوبتي واضحة وغير مبهمة ..

دمت بود وسلام ..
أختك
توم[/frame]*

----------


## حب السماء

[frame="6 80"]السلام

أتمنى منك أختي تووووووم أن تتقبلي أسألتي بكل ود ..

1س/هل برأيك أن الفتاة يكون حبها ناضج في سن  المراهقة ؟و أن كان بنعم أو لا فلماذا؟

2س/في الواقع أكل شخص يتمنى أين يعيش أحس الناس ....ويلبس الأفضل من الثياب...إلى ذلك (فهل انتِ من الأشخاص اللذين يبالغون في ذلك ؟

س3/هل في رأيك أن الي يعشق يزعل من معشوقة في حالة صدر منه موقف يضايقك؟

4س/هل الشخص الذي يحبك يحظى بكل الحب الأهتمام؟

5س/ما هي مواصفات فارس أحلامك ؟

6س/هل تفضلين أن تكون صديقتك تربطك بها صلة قرابة ( أقصد في المستوى العام ) ؟و إذا كان بنعم أو لا؟فلماذا؟

7س/هل أنتِ من الأشخاص اللذين يؤيدون الدكتاتورية؟

8س/من الطبيعي أو في الأغلب أن الفتاة يكون لها فتيات من عمرها تربطهم بها صلة قرابة ..إذا كان لديك هل من بينهم من تودينه وتفضليه ؟أو بالنسبة لك كلهم في نفس المستوى؟

9س/هل برأيك أن الفتاة في السن المبكر تتحمل الزواج أو يوائمها ذلك؟واذا كان بنعم أولا؟فلماذا؟

10س/متى تعرفي أن الشخص يستحق الثقة؟

غاليتي ...أتمنى أن لا يكون في أسلئتي أي إحراج لكِ...

تحياتي القلبية..
حب السمــــــــــــــاء[/frame]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته ...

هذه اسئــلتي .. تفضـــلي

س1 هل تتقبلي النقد وهل تقومي بإصلاح الأخطاء التي تُنتقدي عليها ؟

س2 ماهي النصحيه او الكلمة التي تقدميها الى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية و الى جميع الاعضاء ؟

س3 ماهي وجهة نظركِ في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ؟

س4 لو حكمتي العالم ليوم واحد ( يوم فقط ) ،،، بربكِ ماذا ستفعلي ؟

س5 ما هو أوّل اسم لفت انتباهكِ في المنتدى ؟

س6 إذكري لنا موقف ظريف حصل معاك ماتنسيه وآخر حزين (أبعد الله عنك ِالحزن )وموقف محرج ؟

تحيـــاتي لك ..

شــــبكة الناصرة

----------


## توأم الفرح

*[frame="6 80"]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أختي الغالية حب السماء سعادتي لاتوصف لتشريفك البرنامج .. وسأجيب على أسألتك وأنا في غاية السعادة ..

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله ..

1س/هل برأيك أن الفتاة يكون حبها ناضج في سن المراهقة ؟و أن كان بنعم أو لا فلماذا؟ 

جــ 1/ بالطبع لا , لان الفتاة في هذه المرحلة العمرية لم يكتمل نضجها النفسي والجسدي وكذلك العاطفي , وحتى لو شعرت أنها
تعيش لحظات الحب سرعان لها ما تكتشف في رشدها إن هذا ماكان الا وهم  وتتبدل لها صورة الانسان الذي تحبه ..
وكثير من الفتيات خدعتهن مشاعرهن الزائفة .. وضعن بإسم الحب  

2س/في الواقع أكل شخص يتمنى أين يعيش أحس الناس ....ويلبس الأفضل من الثياب...إلى ذلك (فهل انتِ من الأشخاص اللذين يبالغون في ذلك ؟

جــ2/ نعم ولكن دون إفراط, وهذا السلوك طبيعي جداً ..

س3/هل في رأيك أن الي يعشق يزعل من معشوقة في حالة صدر منه موقف يضايقك؟

جــ3/ المعذرة عزيزتي لم أفهم سؤالك .. ولكني سأجيب حسبما فهمت ..
الإنسان الذي يحب وبصدق لايزعل من محبوبه مهما صدر منه .. وتجديه دائما يجد له الف عذر وعذر ويغفر له إساءته ..
او قد يصادف ان يزعل منه .. فإنسان بطبيعة الحال لايستطيع التحكم بمشاعره ( أليس كذلك ..؟ ) .

4س/هل الشخص الذي يحبك يحظى بكل الحب الأهتمام؟

جــ 4/ ربما الاهتمام ,, لأنه الشئ الوحيد الذي استطيع منحه اياه .. ام الحب فمن الله ..

( أختي سأجيب عليه مع أنه يسبب لي بعض الإحراج ) 

5س/ما هي مواصفات فارس أحلامك ؟

جــ 5 / إنسان متحفظ , طيب , حنون , خفيف ظل بدرجة كبير جدا جدا , مرح , وسيم , متعلم , ومثقف ,

6س/هل تفضلين أن تكون صديقتك تربطك بها صلة قرابة ( أقصد في المستوى العام ) ؟و إذا كان بنعم أو لا؟فلماذا؟

جــ 6/ لا , ليس ضرورياً أن تربطني بها علاقة قرابة المهم عندي أن تكون صادقة معي وفيه تشاركني أفراحي وأتراحي .. وتكون مخلصة لي .. لان هناك من تربطني بهم قرابة دم ولكن ليسوا مقربين مني ..! 

7س/هل أنتِ من الأشخاص اللذين يؤيدون الدكتاتورية؟

جــ 7 / لا, أنا إنسانة  ديمقراطية ولا أؤيد الدكتاتورية .. في جميع الحالات ..

8س/من الطبيعي أو في الأغلب أن الفتاة يكون لها فتيات من عمرها تربطهم بها صلة قرابة ..إذا كان لديك هل من بينهم من تودينه وتفضليه ؟أو بالنسبة لك كلهم في نفس المستوى؟

جــ 8 \ أجل لدي من أعتبره بمثابة الروح للجسد .. وبمثابة النبض للقلب .كلا , ليسوا جميعاً بنفس المستوى كل يشغل حيز في قلبي ..  وشخص فقط أعتبره قلبي ..

9س9/هل برأيك أن الفتاة في السن المبكر تتحمل الزواج أو يوائمها ذلك؟واذا كان بنعم أولا؟فلماذا؟

جــ 9/ لا , من وجهة نظري أن الفتاة الآن ليست كما في القديم .. تغيرت طقوس الحياة وبذلك تغيرت رغبتها او قدرتها على الزواج 
فالفتاة الآن ينصب اهتمامها على دراستها وعلى الشهادات والى غير ذلك .. ام العريس ( لسه بدري عليه ) هذا في رأي الأغلبية 
اما البعض لاتهمهم الدارسة المهم  عندهن الزواج والمستقبل ..! 

س10/متى تعرفي أن الشخص يستحق الثقة

جــ 10/ حينما أتعرف عليه أكثر وأغوص في أعماقه حينها أعرف من أي معدن هو ؟؟ 

*****

وأتمنى أن تكون أجوبتي واضحة لديك ..

دمتي بدود وسلام ..

أختك 

توم [/frame]* :)

----------


## توأم الفرح

[frame="6 80"]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حسناً ... سأجيب على أسألتك ,وأنا ممتنة لك على حضورك وتشريفك الحلقة ..


بسم الله وعلى بركة الله ..

س1 هل تتقبلي النقد وهل تقومي بإصلاح الأخطاء التي تُنتقدي عليها ؟

جــ 1/ نعم إذا كان النقد في موضعه .. أحاول جاهدة إصلاحها ..

س2 ماهي النصحيه او الكلمة التي تقدميها الى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية و الى جميع الاعضاء ؟

جــ 2/ أقدم كلمة شكر وإمنتان للعاملين عليها والمؤسسين لها  ..
وللإعضاء أن يكونوا أسرة واحدة .. وأن يراعوا الله في كتاباتهم ويراعوا الصدق والأخلاق في تعاملهم مع بعضهم البعض .. 

س3 ماهي وجهة نظركِ في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ؟

جــ 3/ بصراحة شديدة بحرت في عالم الانترنت وجدت مواقع عدة ومنتديات كثيرة لكن لم يستهوني  الا منتدى الناصرة ..

وأفرغ كلامي من المجاملة ..  

س4 لو حكمتي العالم ليوم واحد ( يوم فقط ) ،،، بربكِ ماذا ستفعلي ؟

جــ 4 / أصدر أمر ملكي بتغير المناهج ( الزفته ) وتدريس اللغة الأنجليزية للصفوف المبكرة,, وجلب مدرسات  ومدرسين ذات كفاءة عالية ,,

وأصدر أمر بجعل الأنترنت مجانا ( حلم إبليس في الجنة )  

س5 ما هو أوّل اسم لفت انتباهكِ في المنتدى ؟

جــ 5 / مدعوسة بالسكة  

س6 إذكري لنا موقف ظريف حصل معاك ماتنسيه وآخر حزين (أبعد الله عنك ِالحزن )وموقف محرج ؟

جــ 6 / لم تسجل ذاكرتي لي مواقف ظريفة وحزينة ومحرجة .. فــ أعتذر عن الإجابة ..

ولك خالص ودي ..

أختك

توم :)[/frame]

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلا والله

 حياكِ الله ياتوووم

 لك اسألتي :

 س 1 / بما تفسرين  كلمة الرومنسيه وماذا تقولين فيها ؟

 س 2 / لدي طلب غريب .. ولكن ارجو ان تنفذيه  :d اكتبي هنا رساله أو مسج صغير تريدين قوله لشخصيه معينه ولاداعي لذكر

        الشخصيه  .. فقط السؤال يكفي وإن    احببتي ذكر الشخصيه فهذا يعود لكِ؟؟

 س 3 / هل انتي مشتركه في منتديات اخرى .. ان كانت الاجابه نعم  فهل تشتركين بنفس الأسم ؟؟

  س 4 / لوقام شخص بمحاولة استفزازك .. اتسائل ترى الى أي مدى تصل درجة تحملك .. 

    بمعنى آخر هل انتي حادة المزاج .. ماهي طبيعتك .. هادئه .. فوضويه .. عصبيه .. معتدله.. مزيج من الجميع ؟؟

   س 5 / سؤال تتمنين ان يوجه لك هنا؟؟

  س 6 / هل تتذكرين أول مشاركه لك بالشبكه عدا طلب الترحيب (ممنوع تغشي .. ) اجابه مباشره

       اعتمدي على ذاكرتك بليييز؟؟

   س 7 /  كم لكِ وانتي هنا بالشبكه .. وهل لديكِ صديقات هنا بالمنتدى أو أقارب ؟؟

    س 8 /  شخصيه  بالمنتدى تشعرين انها تشبهك وممكن ان تنسجمين معها ؟؟

    هذا مالدي من اسأله 

  ارحب بك من جديد واتمنى لك امتع الاوقات 

         شمعه

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

سعيد باستضافة  القلب المرح لك في هذه الحلقة 

أتمنى أن تجيبي عن أسئلتي ولكي خالص احترامي

س1:هل أنتي فتاة طموحة أم تكتفين بما تصلين اليه من مجد ؟

س2:ما تعني لك الحياة؟

س3: ما هو مبدأك في الحياة ؟

س4:هل تفضلين أن تجلسي في الواقع أم الخيال ؟

س5:هل تفضلين أن تعيشي في مكان منعزل كجزيرة في وسط البحر أو على سطح القمر مع من تحبين أم تفضلين العيش مع من تحبين في وسط عالمنا هنا ولماذا؟

س6: ما هي أمنيتك في الحياة وهل تحققت أم أنها أمنية مستقبلية ؟

س7:هل أنت أسانة حالمة أم أنك تغضبين لأتفه الأسباب؟

أكتفي بعذه الأسئلة 

والسلام 

أختك:)

 شجووون آل البيت(ع)  :)

----------


## توأم الفرح

*[frame="6 80"]يــأهلـــــين وسهــــــــلين بيـــــك .. 

الله يحيك شموعتي ..

حسنـــاً ..

في البداية دعيني أشكرك لحضورك البرنامج .. ومن دعواي سروري أن أجيب على أسألتك ..

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله ..

س 1 / بما تفسرين كلمة الرومنسيه وماذا تقولين فيها ؟

جـــ 1 / الرومانسية مشاعر فياضة وأحاسيس مرهفة وهادئة تتولد من الروح ذات الشخصية الرومانسية ..

س 2 / لدي طلب غريب .. ولكن ارجو ان تنفذيه  اكتبي هنا رساله أو مسج صغير تريدين قوله لشخصيه معينه ولاداعي لذكر

الشخصيه .. فقط السؤال يكفي وإن احببتي ذكر الشخصيه فهذا يعود لكِ؟؟

جــ 2 / بدر مني موقف بدون قصد في حق صديقة مقربة وغضبت عليي بسببه

وأريد أن أقول لها .. ( الدنيا ماتســـوى الزعل ..) 

س 3 / هل انتي مشتركه في منتديات اخرى .. ان كانت الاجابه نعم فهل تشتركين بنفس الأسم ؟؟

جــ 3 / أجل .. لا ليس دائماً ..

س 4 / لوقام شخص بمحاولة استفزازك .. اتسائل ترى الى أي مدى تصل درجة تحملك .. 

بمعنى آخر هل انتي حادة المزاج .. ماهي طبيعتك .. هادئه .. فوضويه .. عصبيه .. معتدله.. مزيج من الجميع ؟؟
جــ 4 / لاا .. أنا عصبية وأثور بسرعة ...

س 5 / سؤال تتمنين ان يوجه لك هنا؟؟

السؤال هو ..
حــ 5 / عثرتي على مصباح علاء الدين وخرج لكِ عفريت المصباح وقال لكِ(( شبيك لبيك خادم المصباح بين أيديك اختاري 3 أمنيات فقط ألبيها لكِِ  )) ماذا تختاري؟

س 6 / هل تتذكرين أول مشاركه لك بالشبكه عدا طلب الترحيب (ممنوع تغشي .. ) اجابه مباشره

اعتمدي على ذاكرتك بليييز؟؟ 

جـ 6/ اممممممممم دعيني أقلب صفحات ذاكرتي قليلاً .. أول مشاركة كانت لي في قسم المسابقات الثقافية وعلى 
أساسها قمت بالتسجيل .. ( والله العظيم  ماغشيت ) ..

س 7 / كم لكِ وانتي هنا بالشبكه .. وهل لديكِ صديقات هنا بالمنتدى أو أقارب ؟؟

جــ 7 / عام وثمانية أشهر وأربعة وعشرون يوماً  .. أجل لدي صديقة وأقاربي ..

س 8 / شخصيه بالمنتدى تشعرين انها تشبهك وممكن ان تنسجمين معها ؟؟

جــ 8 / أختي علاقتي بالأعضاء هنا سطحية جداً ,, ولا يمكنني من خلال المشاركات معرفة هذه الشخصية ( أعتذر عن الأجابة )
أرجوا أن تكون أجوبتي واضحة وغير مبهمة ..

دمتي بود ..

اختك

توم [/frame] :d  |310|*

----------


## توأم الفرح

[frame="6 80"]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مرحباً عزيزتي شجون ..

أنا أسعد لحضورك البرنامج ..

وسأجيب على أسألتك بك صدر رحب ..

بسم الله وعلى بركه الله ..

س1:هل أنتي فتاة طموحة أم تكتفين بما تصلين اليه من مجد ؟

جــ 1 / لا أنا فتاة طموحة , وأريد الحصول على الأفضل دائماً .. هكذا الإنسان يطمع في الأفضل والأكثر ..

س2:ما تعني لك الحياة؟ 

جـ 2 / أشياء كثيرة قد لايتسمع لنا المقام والوقت لذكرها .. وسأوجز بعضها في سطور ..

** الحياة أكبر مدرسة نتعلم فيها الدروس ..**

**الحياة طرقات مليئة بالحجارة والعثرات .. والعاقل فقط من يستطيع العبور في هذه الطرقات ..**

**الحياة محطات حزينة وأخرى سعيدة ..**

** الحياة مزرعة الآخرة .. **

**الحياة لحظات .. هناك لحظات مؤلمة .. ولحظات مفرحة .. ولحظات قاتلة كالجلطة الدماغية تدمر خلايا المخ ..**

**الحياة هي تاريخ نحن أبطاله ونحن من نصنعه ..**

س3: ما هو مبدأك في الحياة ؟

جــ 3 / عامـــل النــــاس كمــــا تحب أنـــ يعا ملـــلوك ..  

س4:هل تفضلين أن تجلسي في الواقع أم الخيال ؟

جــ 3 / لاشيء أجمل من أن نحلم بعالم من الخيال وننسى الواقع المرير ونسافر بعيداً بعيداً جداُ
ربما إلى الفضاء لكن ماذا لو إستيقضنا من حلمنا الجميل ووجدنا أن مانعيشه كان مجرد حلم جميل انتهى ..!
حينها سنصاب بصدمة قوية .. ووقتها سنتمنى أننا عشنا فترة سبات طويلة لكي نتخلص من الواقع الأليم ..
لذا أنا لاأحب المكوث في هذا العالم المزيف عالم نصنعه بأيدينا ... بل أفضل العيش في عالم يصنعني ..!

س5:هل تفضلين أن تعيشي في مكان منعزل كجزيرة في وسط البحر أو على سطح القمر مع من تحبين أم تفضلين العيش مع من تحبين في وسط عالمنا هنا ولماذا؟

جــ 4 / عزيزتي شجون أضحكني سؤالك ِ كثيراً .. أجبت آنفاً أني لا أحب المكوث في عالم من الخيال ..عالم سرعان مايتبدد وينتهي ..
أفضل العيش في عالمنا هذا .. أو أفضل العيش قي قلب من أحب ..

س6: ما هي أمنيتك في الحياة وهل تحققت أم أنها أمنية مستقبلية ؟

جــ 6 / أختي حكاية الأماني حكاية لاتنتهي فكلنا يتمنى ويتمنى ويتمنى وبعض الأماني تتحقق وبعضها لا ..

(تجري الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفن ..!) فابن آدم مجبول على الطمع .. ومهما تحقق له مرداه ومبتغاه لايكتفي بذلك

وتبدأ طقوس الحكاية من جديد ..

س7:هل أنت أسانة حالمة أم أنك تغضبين لأتفه الأسباب؟

جــ 7 / كما قلتي أنا أغضب لأتفه الأساب ولا أتمتع بصفة الحلـــم ..!


أرجوا أن تكون أجوبتي كما تريدينها ..

ودمتي بود وسلام ..

ولك ِ أصدق التحايا وأحر الأشواق ..

أختك ِ 

توم[/frame]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلاً اخيتي توأم الفرح مرحبا بك في البرنامج الجميل 

اخيتي توأم الفرح ارجو انا تسمحي لي ببعض الاسئله 

وتفضلي اخيتي اسالتك 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

س1: اذا ارتي البوح بما في قلبك الى من تشكين وهل من تشكين له يشكي لك مافي قلبه ؟

س2: كلنا نتمني شي وكل منا يحلم بشي اخيتي ماهي الامنيه التي تمنيتها ولم تحصل لكي وضاق صدرك لانها لم تحصل ؟

س3: كم ساعة تجلسين على الانترنت  ؟

س4: لديكي ثلاثه وردات حمراء وبيضاء وسوداء من تهدي هذه الوردات من اعضاء شبكة الناصرة ؟

س5: اباكي ارادك بان تتركي صديقة غاليه لديكي  وانت لم تري عليها شي ماذا تفعلين هل تضيعين اباكي ام تعصيه ولماذا ؟

س6: كم مرة تقرأي كتاب الله في اليوم غير اوقات الصلاة ؟

س7: ماهو اول اسم لفت انتباهك في المنتدى وماهو الاسم الذي زاد اعجابك بالمنتدى وما هو افضل اسم رئيتيه بالمنتدى ؟

س8: ما هي حكمتكي بالحياة ؟

س9: ايهما تفضلين ان تشكي له اباكي ام امك ولماذا ؟

واتاسف على كثرة الاسئله اخيتي توم 

ودمتي بحفظ الباري 

اخاكي في الله 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## توأم الفرح

[frame="6 90"]*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أهلاً وسهلاً ومبرحباً بك في البرنامج .. أسعدني كثيراً حضورك ..

والآن سأبدأ بــ الإجابة على أسألتك ..

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله ..

س1: اذا ارتي البوح بما في قلبك الى من تشكين وهل من تشكين له يشكي لك مافي قلبه ؟

جــ 1 / أشكي إلى إنسان أثق به .. يفهمني وأفهمه .. أرتاح له ويرتاح لي ..

س2: كلنا نتمني شي وكل منا يحلم بشي اخيتي ماهي الامنيه التي تمنيتها ولم تحصل لكي وضاق صدرك لانها لم تحصل ؟

جــ 2 / أجل كانت لدي أمنية وللأسف لم تتحق ... كنت أتمنى أن أدرس اللغة الإنجليزية في هذه العطلة لكن لم يكتب لي القدر ذلك ..

س3: كم ساعة تجلسين على الانترنت ؟

جــ 3 / بل قل كم ساعة تجلسين بدون الأنترنت..! .. في الحقيقة أقضي يومي معظمه على شبكة الأنترنت ..

س4: لديكي ثلاثه وردات حمراء وبيضاء وسوداء من تهدي هذه الوردات من اعضاء شبكة الناصرة ؟

جــ 4 / الحمراء أهديها إلى " حب السماء "
         البيضاء أهديها إلى " شجون أهل البيت "
         السوداء  لا أهديها الى أحد "

س5: اباكي ارادك بان تتركي صديقة غاليه لديكي وانت لم تري عليها شي ماذا تفعلين هل تضيعين اباكي ام تعصيه ولماذا ؟

جــ 5 / لااعتقد أو لاأتصور أن أبي يقدم على مثل هذا العمل إلا إذا رأى في الفتاة مايٌعيب أو سمع عنها شي وأنا لا علم لي به ..ولم أسمع به ..
ولكن سأتحقق من الموضوع قبل أن أقدم على أي خطوة أندم بعدها عليها .. وإذا رأيت فيها مايسئ لي ولسمعتي ابتعدت عنها وتركتها وشأنها ..

س6: كم مرة تقرأي كتاب الله في اليوم غير اوقات الصلاة ؟

جــ 6 / مـــــــــرة واحــــــدة .. وعلى حسب الأيام  لكن في الغالب مرة واحدة ..

س7: ماهو اول اسم لفت انتباهك في المنتدى وماهو الاسم الذي زاد اعجابك بالمنتدى وما هو افضل اسم رئيتيه بالمنتدى ؟

جــ 7 / كما أجبت سابقاً .. الاسم الذي أثار انتباهي " مدعوسه بالسكة " والذي أثار إعجابي " شمعه تحترق " ولكنه ليس الأفضل ..

س8: ما هي حكمتكي بالحياة ؟

جــ 8 / من زاد في حبه لنفسه ... زاد كره الناس له  ( نرى أناساً كثيرة من هذا النوع ..)  |310|

س9: ايهما تفضلين ان تشكي له اباكي ام امك ولماذا ؟

جــ 9/ سؤالك هذا شبيه بالسؤال الأول .. لاأشكي إلى والديّ بل أشكي إلى شخص يفهمني أكثر .. وقد أشكي إلى بابا في بعض الأمور   

وفي الختام ... السلام 

دمت بود

أختك .. توم*[/frame]

----------


## الشبح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعد الله أوقاتكي أختي توأم الفرح بكل خيررر

اسمحي لي أختي ان انضم الى الذين وجهوا لكي الأسئله لكي أطرح عليكي بعض الأسئله 

وبسم الله بيدأ


س1:- مارأيك في المرأه التي تستغل حب زوجها لها في أمور خارج عن إرادته وقدرته؟

س2:- صفه تحبها توأم الفرح في نفسها وآخرى تكرهها؟

س3:- مارأيك في البنت التي ترتبط بزوج لايعمل وأنما يصرف عليه أباه وحجته في ذلك أنه يبحث عن عمل؟

س4:-هل أنتي من الناس الذين يحبون المدرسه ام الذين يكرهنونها ولماذا؟

س5:-مارأيك في الناس الذين يكذبون ليبرروا مواقفهم وبماذا تنصحينهم؟

وفي الختام أرجو اان تكون الأسئله ليس فيها شي من الأحراج او الخصوصيه 


والسلالالالام 






تحياااتي
الشبح

----------


## توأم الفرح

[frame="6 80"]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حسناً على الرحب والسعة ..

وسأبدأ أنا بالإجابة على أسئلتك .. بكل سرور 

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله ..
س1:- مارأيك في المرأه التي تستغل حب زوجها لها في أمور خارج عن إرادته وقدرته؟ 

جــ 1/ في الواقع هي امرأة تتمتع بصفة الأنانية ,, لاتفكر إلا في نفسها وفي مصالحها ولا تقدر محبة زوجها لها .
وأنا هنا لاأستطيع أن ألوم زوجها .. لأن الذي يحب لايتردد لحظة في تقديم حياته إلى حبيبته ..
س2:- صفه تحبها توأم الفرح في نفسها وآخرى تكرهها؟ 

جــ2 / الصفة التي أحبها في نفسي ( * الصراحة * ) والتي أكرهها في نفسي ( * التسامح * ) في زمن لم يعد للتسامح أي قيمة ..

س3:- مارأيك في البنت التي ترتبط بزوج لايعمل وأنما يصرف عليه أباه وحجته في ذلك أنه يبحث عن عمل؟ 

جــ 3/ فتاة ساذجة ليس همها الا أن تتزوج .. متناسية أنها ستكون أماً لأولاد كيف ومن سيأمن لهم لقمة العيش 
في حال امتنع الأب عن الأنفاق على ولده ..

س4:-هل أنتي من الناس الذين يحبون المدرسه ام الذين يكرهنونها ولماذا؟

جــ 3/ لا أنا لاأكرهها وفي الوقت نفسه لاأحبها ,, ما لايعجبني فيها أسلوب الدراسة والمناهج الدراسية ..
فقط  .. فما وصلت إلى ما أنا فيه الآن الا بفضل الله وبفضلها .. والحمد لله على كل شيئ ..

س5:-مارأيك في الناس الذين يكذبون ليبرروا مواقفهم وبماذا تنصحينهم؟ 

جـ 5/ الكذب ليس مبرراً أبداً لأخفاء وستر الأخطاء .. وكلمتي لهم أن يبتعدوا عن الكذب ويكونوا صرحاء مع
أنفسهم ومع غيرهم 

أرحب بك مرة أخرى .. وأشكرك على حضورك ..

وأتمنى أن تكون أجوبتي قد حازت على رضاك واستحسانك ...

وفي الختام ... السلام 

اختك .. توم [/frame]

----------


## القلب المرح

~*-,._.,-*~> الحلقة الثانية عشر  <~*-,._.,-*~' 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وأسعد الله أوقاتكم جميعاً بكل خير ..

كما عودناكم  على برنامجنا في كل حلقه يغادر عضوا ونقابل عضوا 

و نواصل معكم مسيرتنا في برنامجنا المميز عضو تحت الاضواء 

كان معنا في الحلقة السابقة المشرفة  المميزوالمتألقه بردودها وبمواضيعها  توأم الفرح وقد استمتعنا كثيراً بضيافتها

ونأمل أن تكون هي  قد استمتعت  بضيافتنا لها  ونشكرها على حضورها ..

أما اليوم موعدنا مع شخصية جديدة  في البرنامج   تحمل لنا الكثير من الافكار الجميلة والاسلوب الراقي في الردود العطرة والابيات المثيرة  التي يلقيها لنا وتواجده المحترم معنا في منتديات شبكة الناصرة 

وان يسقينا من فيض قلمه  الدافئ معلومات ومعارف نستفيد منها 

من مواضيعه و ردوده العطرة .. كلنا متشوقون لمعرفته اليس كذلك ؟؟
ومعنا اليوم العضو .. صاحب القلم الشاعري 
دعونا نرحب بها ونستضيفها معنا في برنامجنا ..

فأهلا وسهلاً ومرحباً بك يـــــــا
~*¤§ سعيد درويش §¤*~

ولك مني اسألة  اتمنى ان تحوز برضاك للرد عليها بكل رحب 

س1: ماهي اجمل كتاباتك التي كتبتها ؟؟ ومالذي  تكتب عنه دائما  عبر سطور شعرك ؟


س2: ما هي المناسبة او الوقت المفضل لديك من السنة ؟

س3: ما هي برأيك انبل مهنه و لها صلة مباشرة في حياة الناس ؟

س4: شخصية في المنتدى برأيك تستحق الشكر؟

س5: أين تلقى نفسك في المنتدى  ؟؟

س6: الشعب العراقي من أفضل الدول العربية ثقافةً وشعراً .. برأيكِ ماهي الاساب التي جعلت الشعب العراقي بهذا المستوى من الثقافية العالية والرائعة ؟؟ هل هو القرب من المقدسات ؟؟ أم أن الكبت الذي وقع عليهم منذ القديم جعل لديهم طاقات تتفجر نحو العلم ؟؟ أم يوجد أسباب أخرى ؟؟ ..


س7: من هو الكاتب في منتدى الخواطر والادب الذي تود منافسته في كتابة الشعر ؟

واذكركم اخواني الاعضاء  بشروط البرنامج للقي الاسئله  ونتمنى التقيد بها لعدم الاحراج

عدم الخوض في أمور شخصية أو محرجة 
وفي حالة زيادة عدد الأسئلة عن 10 فــ للمستضيف أن يجاوب عن 10أسئلة فقط وهو مخير في ذلك



وأترككم الان مع ضيفنا سعيد درويش

----------


## ahmed

سلام عليكم ياصديقي العزيز تقبل مني هذه الاسئله 

[frame="9 80"]ماهوي شعورك وانتي ضيف هذه الحلقه ؟

ماهوي جديدك من الشعر واي انواع الشعر تفضل ؟

كيف عرفت شبكة الناصره وهل عجبتك ؟

متي تتوقع الاشراف واي قسم تفضل ان تكون عليه مشرف ؟

من من المنتدي تفضل تقرآ مواضيعه بكثره ؟

هل انتي من الهاي او المتواضعين ؟

كلمه تقولها لاعضاء المنتدي ؟

وشكرالك تقبل تحياتي[/frame]

----------


## بنت الوفاء

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقبل مني هذه الأسئله
1/ هل تحب المرح دئماً أم احياناً ؟ وماريك في الشخيصه المرح؟
2/ من تحب أن تقراء له من الشعراء أو ماذا تحب ان تقراء؟
3/ماهو شعارك في الحياه ؟ ماذا تعني لك الحياه؟
4/هل تحب التعرف على شخصيات لاخرين ؟ يعني بذلك تحليل الشخصيات ومعرفت مافي انفسهم ؟
5/ كيف تقضي أوقاتك مع الانترنت ؟ وكيف تشعر انت جالس مع الانترنت؟
تحياتي لك
شكراً جزيلاً :) :)[/align]

----------


## سعيد درويش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا وقبل كل شيء مشكورين على المقدمة الحلوة وأشكر المسؤلين على  ثقتهم بي وإختيارهم  لشخصي لأكون عضو تحت  الأضواء وإن شاء الله أكون  ضيف  خفيف الظل على الأعضاء  وأن  تكون  إجاباتي  شافية  للجميع 
وهذه إجاباتي على أسئلة القلب  المرح:-

س1: ماهي اجمل كتاباتك التي كتبتها ؟؟ ومالذي تكتب عنه دائما عبر سطور شعرك ؟  

ج1 بالنسبة  لأجمل  كتاباتي  قصيدة  كتبتها لشخص  عزيز  علي  قلبي  وأنا  دائما  أرددها  الي  هذا اليوم .
أحب  أن أكتب  دائما  الشعر  الغزلي  لأنه    يلامس  إحساسي  ومشاعري  وأجد  فيه  متعة  عندما اكتبه.

س2: ما هي المناسبة او الوقت المفضل لديك من السنة ؟
ج2 سؤالك  غير  واضح  إدا كنت  تقصد  الوقت المفضل  للكتابة  فانا أكتب  عندما  أكون  وحيدا والجو  يساعد  على ذلك

س3: ما هي برأيك انبل مهنه و لها صلة مباشرة في حياة الناس ؟
ج3  كل  مهنة  شريفة  مهما كان نوعها  ووزنها  فهي  مهنة  نبيلة.

س4: شخصية في المنتدى برأيك تستحق الشكر؟ 
الشخصية التي  تستحق الشكر  بكل  أمانة  هي  My Tears    لأسلوبها  الراقي في النقد  وكذلك  كتاباتها  الرائعة

س5: أين تلقى نفسك في المنتدى ؟؟
ج5  أجد  نفسي  بين  أخوة  وأصدقاء  عزيزين  على  قلبي

س6: من هو الكاتب في منتدى الخواطر والادب الذي تود منافسته في كتابة الشعر ؟
س6  هناك  أكثر من كاتب  أتمنى ان أصل  لمستواه  في  الكتابة  أمثال  My Tears  وشمعة  تحترق  فهؤلاء  فعلا  مكسب  للمنتدى.

س7: الشعب العراقي من أفضل الدول العربية ثقافةً وشعراً .. برأيكِ ماهي الاساب التي جعلت الشعب العراقي بهذا المستوى من الثقافية العالية والرائعة ؟؟ هل هو القرب من المقدسات ؟؟ أم أن الكبت الذي وقع عليهم منذ القديم جعل لديهم طاقات تتفجر نحو العلم ؟؟ أم يوجد أسباب أخرى ؟؟ ..

ج7  أعتقد أن كلما ذكرته يعتبر من الأسباب  علاوة على ذلك تعتبر  بغداد ومنذ القدم قلعة  الثقافة العربية لما  كانت  تضمه من الكليات والجامعات والحوزات  الدينية بأعداد  كبيرة وفي  جميع أنحاء العراق  وكانت  تستقطب جميع العلماء  من  جميع  أنحاء العالم لإلقاء خطبهم  وندواتهم .

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تفضل عندي لك اشوية اسئلة ..

س1 هل تتقبل النقد وهل تقوم بإصلاح الأخطاء التي تنقد عليها ؟

س2 ماهي النصحيه او الكلمة التي تقدمها الى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية و الى جميع الاعضاء ؟

س3 ماهي وجهة نظرك في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ؟

س4 لو حكمت العالم ليوم واحد ( يوم فقط ) ،،، بربك ماذا ستفعل ؟

س5 ما هو أوّل اسم لفت انتباهك في المنتدى ؟

س6 إذكر لنا موقف ظريف حصل معاك ماتنساه وآخر حزين (أبعد الله عنك الحزن )وموقف محرج ؟

تحيـــاتي لك ..

شــــبكة الناصرة

----------


## سعيد درويش

إجاباتي على أسئلة Ahmed

س1 ماهوي شعورك وأنت ضيف  هذه الحلقة ؟
ج1  أشعر بالفخر والسعادة لإختياري  كضيف وهدا يدل على  إنني  قد  إستطعت  عمل  شيء بسيط لهذا  المنتدى  الرائع  الدي  يديره أشخاص رائعين بكل معنى الكلمة وبدون  مجاملة

س2 ماهوي جديدك من الشعر واي انواع الشعر تفضل ؟
ج2  أخر  قصيدة  كتبتها  لوالدي  الدي  يرقد حاليا  بالمستشفى  وينتظر  دعواتك له وهو  خطيب حسيني  ومعلم أجيال
أفضل  الشعر  الغزلي كما دكرت مسبقا

س3 كيف عرفت شبكة الناصره وهل عجبتك ؟

ج3 عرفتها عن طريق الصدفة كنت أبحث في موقع  قوقل عن  منتدى  معين  فوقعت  عيني  على  منتديات شبكة  الناصرة فدخلت  على هذا الموقع فأعجبت به ومنذ تلك اللحظة  وهو  لا يفارقني  وأصبح  بيتي  الثاني.

س4 متي تتوقع الاشراف واي قسم تفضل ان تكون عليه مشرف ؟
ج4 حقيقة هذا الموضوع لا يهمني أويشغلني بالمرة الذي  يهمني  هو الإفادة  والإستفادة وزيادة  معلوماتي  الثقافية  في  جميع  المجالات .

س5 من من المنتدي تفضل تقرآ مواضيعه بكثره ؟
ج5  بصراحة جميع  الأعضاء  في  هذا  المنتدى يستحقون قرأة مواضيعهم  لما  يتميزون به من  حسن  كتابة  وحسن   إختيار  لمواضيعهم .

س6 هل انتي من الهاي او المتواضعين ؟
ج6    من  تواضع  لله  رفعه  فالتكبر  لله  سبحانه  وتعالى.

س7 كلمه تقولها لأعضاء المنتدي ؟
ج7  في  الحقيقة  وبكل  أمانة  معظم  أعضاء  هذا  المنتدى إن  لم  يكن جميعهم  على  قدر  كبير من  المسئولية في  إختيار  المواضيع  الهادفة التي  تهم  حياتنا أتمنى  ان  يستمروا  على  هذا  الطريق.

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## سعيد درويش

هذه إجاباتي على أسئلة بنت  الوفاء : -

س1 هل تحب المرح دائماً أم احياناً ؟ ومارأيك في الشخيصه المرح؟
ج1 نعم أحب  المرح ولكن  ليس  دائما  لأن  كثرة  المرح وفي أوقات  غير  مناسبة تهز  من شخصية  الإنسان فالإنسان الذكي  هو الذي  يعرف متى يمزح  ومتى  يكون  جاد .

رأي  في  الشخصية  المرح  كما  دكرت سابقا  كل  شيء  إذا زاد  عن حده  ينقلب  ضده  فعلى  الشخص أن  يزن  نفسه فالحياة ليست للنكت والضحك  فقط .

س2 من تحب أن تقراء له من الشعراء أو ماذا تحب ان تقراء؟
ج2  لعبد الرحمن رفيع  وخالد  المريخي  وأحب  ان أقرأ الشعر بجميع فئاته

س3 ماهو شعارك في الحياه ؟ ماذا تعني لك الحياه؟
ج3  شعاري في  الحياة  ما دام هناك  حياة  هناك  أمل  ولا حياة مع  اليأس  ولا يأس  مع  الحياة.
الحياة تعني لي  أشياء كثيرة فهي  الحب والسعادة والأمل والغاية بالفوز برضا الله تعالى والجنة.

س4 هل تحب التعرف على شخصيات لاخرين ؟ يعني بذلك تحليل الشخصيات ومعرفت مافي انفسهم ؟
ج4  نعم أحب التعرف على شخصيات لأخرين ومعرفة  فلسفتهم في الحياة وبناء على ذلك أختار مايناسبني منهم  ليكونوا  أصدقاء ومقربين لي .


س5 كيف تقضي أوقاتك مع الانترنت ؟ وكيف تشعر انت جالس مع الانترنت؟
ج5 معظم وقتي مع  الإنترنت أقضيه في  المنتديات  الهادفة وأقسام  الشعر  والخواطر
أشعر بالمتعة والوقت  يمضي سريعا وأنا جالس مع  الأنترنت.

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## سعيد درويش

هذه إجاباتي على أسئلة شبكة الناصرة : -

س1 هل تتقبل النقد وهل تقوم بإصلاح الأخطاء التي تنقد عليها ؟
نعم صديقي العزيز أتقبل  وبصدر رحب  النقد  الهادف وبدون  تجريح وأقوم  بمعالجة  الأخطاء فالكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى.

س2 ماهي النصحيه أو الكلمة التي تقدمها الى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية و الى جميع الاعضاء ؟
ج2  أحب  أن أوجه كلمة الي  جميع الأعضاء بأن  يهتموا  أكثر باللغة  الإنكليزية فمنتدى  اللغة الإنكليزية وكأنه غير  موجود  أتمنى من إدارة  المنتدى بأن  تختار  المشرف الكفوء  القادر  على  تحريك هدا القسم  وتفعليه وأقترح على إدارة  المنتدى  إسناد   مهمة الإشراف  لأكثر من شخص.

س3 ماهي وجهة نظرك في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ؟
ج3 بدون  مجاملة  أومحاباة  فهي شبكة  متطورة يديرونها  أشخاص  أكفاء وأصحاب  خبرة  عالية ومعاملة في  غاية  الروعة والإحترام مع  جميع  الأعضاء وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله 

س4 لو حكمت العالم ليوم واحد ( يوم فقط ) ،،، بربك ماذا ستفعل ؟
ج4 سوف أوزع ثروة العالم بالعدل بين  دول  العالم  قاطبة فلن  يكون  هناك  فقير  قط  على  وجه  الكرة  الأرضية.


س5 ما هو أوّل اسم لفت انتباهك في المنتدى ؟
ج5 هو إسم شمعة تحترق

س6 إذكر لنا موقف ظريف حصل معاك ماتنساه وآخر حزين (أبعد الله عنك الحزن )وموقف محرج ؟
ج6 موقف ظريف ومحرخ في نفس الوقت في  مرة كنت  ماشي بالسوق وفجأة لقيت شخص إعتقدت إنه صديقي ففأجاته بضربة قوية على ظهره وعندما  أدار  وجه  طلع  هذا  الشخص لا أعرفه بالمرة فلم أعرف أن أتكلم بكلمة إعتدار  لهدا  الشخص ومشيت

موقف حزين  هو  يوم وفاة والدتي يرحمها الله وجميع  المؤمنين.

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أهلاً اخي سعيد درويش 

مرحباً بك في هذا البرنامج القصير 

واسمح لي باضافة اسئلتي البسيطه 

تفضل وكن مستعداً 

س1: سعت انك تملك سيارتان أحداهم كابرس واحداهما كامري وانت من النوع الذي يخاف على سيارتك الكامري بشده فلو طلبها أمير العاشقين منك هل تلبي طلبه ام لا ؟

س2: كنت داهباً الي البوفيه وليس معك سوا ريالاً واحد وانت جاع لدرجه لاتتوقعها واتاك فقير وطلب منك السندويشه التي طلبتها هل تعطيها اياه ام لا ؟

س3: مارائيك بالاسم المستعاره لاخفاء هوية الشخص ولماذا لاتستخدم الاسماء المستعاره؟

س4: اجب سؤالي بصراحة وبدون مجامله واعتبره وعد ووعد الرجال ماينخان مارأئيك بأمير العاشقين وبصراحة لاتخف ؟<-- معاك ثانية للاجابه 

س5: لو أمير أهداك هذا المقطع من أغنية راشد 

ياصاحبي ويش فيك قاعد لحالك 
ليش انت متغير ومشغول بالك 

فماذا تهديه من تاليفك الجميل ؟

س6: أذكر لي موقف لن تنساه مهما حييت ؟


س7: مارأيك بالحب وهل تؤمن به ولو علمت بان ابنك واقعاً فيه فماذا سوف تفعل له ؟

س8: أبنك اراد منك تسفيره للخارج ليدرس العلووم  الطبيه هل تسمح له وماذا سوف تقول له ؟

س9: ماذا تفعل اذا رأئيت ابنك يبكي حزناً على ابا عبد الله الحسين  ؟

س10: كل اب يكن الى احد ابنائه حب عميق فاي ابن لديك غالي على قلبك ممكن اعرف اسمه لو سمحت   ؟ وماذا سوف  تهدي لشبكة الناصرة الثقافيه ؟

واتاسف لاطالتي عليك اخي العزيز 

أخاك 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## سعيد درويش

وعليكم السلام اخي وصديقى العزيز أمير العاشقين وأتمنى أن  أوفق  في  الإجابة  على أسئلتك  

س1: سعت انك تملك سيارتان أحداهم كابرس واحداهما كامري وانت من النوع الذي يخاف على سيارتك الكامري بشده فلو طلبها أمير العاشقين منك هل تلبي طلبه ام لا ؟

أمر  تمنى  كل  شيء  ملك  يديك   *******   كامري  ولا كابرس  والله  ما يغلى  عليك
لو  تطلب  النفس  في  ثواني  تجيك *****   إسمك  أمير   وهذا  لايق   عليك

س2: كنت داهباً الي البوفيه وليس معك سوا ريالاً واحد وانت جاع لدرجه لاتتوقعها واتاك فقير وطلب منك السندويشه التي طلبتها هل تعطيها اياه ام لا ؟

ج2   نقسمها  بالتساوي  بيننا .

س3: مارأيك بالأسماء  المستعاره لاخفاء هوية الشخص ولماذا لاتستخدم الاسماء المستعاره؟

ج3  بالنسبة  للأسماء  المستعارة  للرجال  فأنا  لا  أحبدها  أما  بالنسبة  للنساء  فالوضع  مختلف

أما  الشق  الثاني من سؤالك  أنا  عن  نفسي  لا أستخدم مطلقا  إسم  مستعار  أتخفى  تحته  مثل  الخفاش ولمادا  أستخدم  إسم  مستعار  إدا  أنا  واثق  من نفسي  أنني  لن أعمل  شيء  يغضب  الرب وانا  أستخدم  إسمي  الحقيقي  في  جميع  المنتديات المشارك  فيها  وليس  منتدى  الناصرة  فقط  لأنني  أعتز  بإسمي الدي  أحمله .

س4: اجب سؤالي بصراحة وبدون مجامله واعتبره وعد ووعد الرجال ماينخان مارأئيك بأمير العاشقين وبصراحة لاتخف ؟<-- معاك ثانية للاجابه 

ج4  بصراحة  وبدون محاباة أومجاملة أمير  العاشقين  شخصية  أدبية راقية الإ إنه  يحتاج  أن  يكثر  من  كتاباته  فهو فقير  الإنتاج  فحتى  تطور  من  قدراتك الأدبية  ينبغي  عليك  الغزارة  في  الإنتاج  ولا تخشى  النقد  فالذي  لا  يخطىء  لا  يتعلم .


س5: لو أمير أهداك هذا المقطع من أغنية راشد 

ياصاحبي ويش فيك قاعد لحالك 
ليش انت متغير ومشغول بالك 



فماذا تهديه من تاليفك الجميل 

ج5   الحالة  صعبة  والدين  حالك
كل  هذي  ظروفي  والله  بسبايبك

س6: أذكر لي موقف لن تنساه مهما حييت ؟
ج6 هو  حادث  سيارة  لشخص على  الهايوي  وقد  إنفصل  رأسه  عن  جسده فهدا  الموقف أتخيله  دائما ولا يفارقني .

س7: مارأيك بالحب وهل تؤمن به ولو علمت بان ابنك واقعاً فيه فماذا سوف تفعل له ؟

الحب  هو  شريان  الحياة  وهو  الهواء  الدي  نتنفسه  ولو علمت  ان  إبني  واقعا  وكان  حبا  طاهرا  سوف  أقف  الي  جانبه .

س8: أبنك اراد منك تسفيره للخارج ليدرس العلووم الطبيه هل تسمح له وماذا سوف تقول له ؟
إدا  كان  بإستطاعتي  دلك  وكنت  واثقا  من أنه  سوف  ينجح  في  ذالك  لم  لا وسوف أدكره بإتباع السلوك  السوي وعدم  الإنجراف الي  شهوات  الشيطان .

س9: ماذا تفعل اذا رأئيت ابنك يبكي حزناً على ابا عبد الله الحسين ؟
ج9  سوف  أبكي  فرحا  .

س10: كل اب يكن الى احد ابنائه حب عميق فاي ابن لديك غالي على قلبك ممكن اعرف اسمه لو سمحت ؟ وماذا سوف تهدي لشبكة الناصرة الثقافيه ؟

ج10  كل  الأبناء  عندي  سواسية  كأسنان  المشط .
أهدي  حبي  وتقديري  وإعجابي بهده  الشبكة  التي  أعتبرها  بيتي  الثاني .

مع  خالص  تحياتي

----------

